# My toddler HATES being naked!



## ajsgirl (Mar 31, 2004)

I always thought that toddlers LOVE to be naked. The other toddlers I know sure do. Is mine the only one? He's not even 2 1/2. Is he old enough to feel embarrassed?

Whenever I change his diaper he wants a new one on immediately. But in the nice weather, especially hot weather I'd really like him to get some naked time to "air out". But he won't have it. It's especially bad if he needs a diaper change when others are present.

We're just not sure why he's so modest about being naked at such a young age. I can only imagine how difficult it'll be when he starts to show more interest in the potty. Sigh. Anyone BTDT?


----------



## jogirl (Oct 21, 2002)

no advice here... my toddler insists on wearing socks at all times of the day. she'd wear them in the bath if we let her!


----------



## MisfitMama (Sep 4, 2003)

Does your toddler ever see other kids, or his/her parents naked? If not, that would probably explain why it is not appealing!

Try walking around naked in the house a lot, is my advice!

MisfitMama


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

Yep I have one of those, the first kid would come home at the same age and strip, my son likes to wear full clothing.

We've been going through a major heatwave...
Baby in just a diaper, my son turtle neck and pants.

Part of it is he thinks that is 'fully dressed'.
He sees us naked...but he likes his clothes.
I did too as a kid, my sister regularly the opposite.


----------



## ajsgirl (Mar 31, 2004)

He definitely sees other kids naked, but most of his playmates these days are girls (kids of other MDC mamas). He definitely sees his parents naked, like after a shower, but not a ton, since we live in a neighborhood with neighbors so close they could easily see in our windows. Not all windows can be covered up either.


----------



## faythe (Oct 2, 2003)

My dd3 is like this. It's certainly not from never seeing anyone naked, it's only been recently that I've been able to keep her sisters dressed. I'm not sure why she does this, but it certainly was a surprise. I think she is a repressed clothes horse, and if I were to let her into her dresser she would be one of those who changed clothes every hour (her dresser is locked up because of dd4).


----------



## Squishy (May 22, 2005)

My 27 mth. old does the same thing. He insists on having his diapers & clothes on at all times (except bath time) . I think that in his case his dislike of being nude is perhaps due to his need for things to be orderly (he likes to put things back where they belong). Does your child also have a similar personality? I am also looking for suggestions too 'cause I want to start potty training him.


----------



## ajsgirl (Mar 31, 2004)

My ds is definitely an "orderly" one, closing drawers if I leave them open, needing me to wipe up a mess he's made, and we're by no means neat-freaks! So, maybe that's it.

I guess potty learning is the ultimate goal here, and I just don't see that ever happening if he refuses to get naked. I'm sure it's just a stage. I'm just glad to know we're not the only ones here.


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

I don't know enough about it to say, but sometimes that is a sign of SID. Try doing a search in the special needs parenting for info on that, if you think he might have sensory issues, like being overly sensitive to things that don't bother other people.


----------

